# Suche aktiven und Motivierten Mitspieler den ich Werben kann fürs Powerleveln auf Server Eredar - Horde



## Willue (4. Oktober 2016)

Hi ich suche jemanden der neu starten möchte.. oder auch neu wieder anfängt und geworben werden möchte um vopn den 300% erfahrung zu profitieren 

Ich möchte mit einfach mehrere Charaktäre auf mindestens level 90 ziehen mit dem boost.. so viele wie zeitlich reinpassen 

Spielen würden wir auf dem server Eredar auf der seite der Horde 

*Ich biete dir: *
 

- Reife

- Humor

- Geduld

- Flexibilität

- Erfahrung in WoW

- Lange Onlinezeiten

- Taschen und Taschengeld.

 

*Ich erwarte von dir: *

 

- Reife

- Humor

- Motivation und Zeit einen oder mehrere Charaktere hochzuleveln

- Durchhaltevermögen.

 

Scheibt mir am besten per Battlenet : Willue#21906 oder notfalls einfach hier drunter oder per PN


----------



## Willue (30. Oktober 2016)

Suche immernoch wen


----------

